# Two cats in Connecticut need a new home



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

I volunteered to take my great-aunt's cats when she had a stroke had to move down south to live near her kids. I had one cat already and I figured after a month or so of introduction they would all get along ok. Well, it's a year and a half later and I have to keep them separated from my other cat. I did all the introduction methods, but a few times the cats got out into the rest of the house and got into huge fights with my other cat, one of which caused one of the cats to get bitten and get an infection.
I have the two cats- Cecil and Oswald- in their own room downstairs behind a baby gate, so they can interact with my other cat, Chester through the gate. But at least once a day there is fighting and growling through the gate between Chester and the other cats. They stick their paws though the spaces in the gates and try to slap each other, along with growling and hissing.
Once in a while I let Chester into their room to see how everything goes. They don't immediately fight like they used to, but Cecil and Chester do ok together. The past couple of times there was no growling between them, and they are very cautious around each other, but they have been ok together (this is only for 15 or 20 minutes at a time, though). BUT Chester and Oswald still can't get along. Chester always manages to corner Oswald so there is a lot of growling and hissing going on. They haven't gotten onto a big fight, but it concerns me that they still don't get along and Chester really tries to antagonize Oswald. He nipped his tail when he had his back turned to him the last time I let them be in the room together. I hate to keep Cecil and Oswald in a separate room. It's not a terribly small room, but I feel bad that they have to stay in there. It's also really inconvenient to have to feed them separately and set aside time to spend time with them every day. 
I have put ads up on Craigslist and in the paper, but no one was interested; probably because I want Cecil and Oswald to stay together because they are littermates who have always been together. My parents can't take them, either, because they already have a cat who is very high-strung and we think it would be too much for her.
Cecil and Oswald are 5 years old and neutered. I don't think they are up-to-date with their vaccines, though. But they've never gone outside.
Oswald is white with gray patches, and Cecil is a brown tabby. They are VERY friendly and LOVE people and affection. They are very sweet cats.
I live in Connecticut, so if anyone in CT or within a 2-3 hour driving distance in MA, NY, or RI wants them and can give them a good home, please let me know.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh how sad for these poor boys. I live in Dubai so no help from that side I am afraid. I don't know how it works in the USA but have you asked the local shelters or groups if they could help you advertise the cats or take them to an adoption day for people to meet them. You could offer them a donation to cover costs of a cat in the shelter if they can help. Also does your vets advertise pets looking for new homes? Here in Dubai we don't have a shelter for cats at all so we have 2 groups of volunteers who take in and foster and then local companies let them do adoption days once a month.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh another thought, have you tried a cat behaviourist who might help to work out why they have continued to fight in this way? Also have you asked the vet about using the equivalent of "kitty valium"to calm them down and chill a bit, which might allow them to get along better and realise they don't need to fight. Just a thought


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I feel your pain, I had to rehome a sweet girl after trying for a year and a half to adjust her behavior towards my twinz. I tried everything, including _kitty prozac_, to no avail. I hope you find a wonderful home for them, it's the best thing for you, your kitty *and* them.

Have you tried kijiji or Facebook?

My vet let me put an ad up in the lobby.


----------

